# Not able to access home page (www.freebsd.org)



## Rax (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi,

I am not able to access the home page (http://www.freebsd.org). From wherever I tried to access your home page, it redirects to the page having following contents :


```
freebsd.org
Below are sponsored listings for goods and services related to: freebsd.org
		
Sponsored Listings
SysOps at SomeCorp
Hottest Startup in Delhi! Great team, fun work environment
[url]some-url[/url][/B]
```

and some more advertisements.

I am very much concerned about this.

Please let me know if any additional information is required.

Thanks,
Rax


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2011)

How are you connected to the internet? Is name resolving working properly? Are you behind a proxy?

Post the output of:
`# dig [url]http://www.freebsd.org[/url] ANY`


----------



## Rax (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your reply, but now I can access home page using same internet connection and proxy.


----------



## valhalla (Mar 3, 2011)

Same with me, I can accessed the address (http://www.freebsd.org) but I can`t accessed the forums. I thought there`s some maintenance on the forums, but I can accessed recently. It happened since yesterday till now.


----------



## Pushrod (Mar 3, 2011)

I can only assume that the OP had a virus or something which is changing how sites are resolved. FreeBSD.org is fine.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, sounds like a nasty plugin hijacking your browser (click-jacking), or a DNS injection/cache poisoning problem at your or your ISP's nameservers. Both FreeBSD sites are fine.


----------



## caesius (Mar 3, 2011)

Taking this thread on a tangential path...

I often have trouble loading freebsd.org and the FreeBSD dev wiki on the first try. I have to refresh before anything will load. 

Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## Fred (Mar 4, 2011)

caesius : do you by chance have an ISP that gives you both an ip4 and an ip6 address, but doesn't implement ip6 correctly?


----------



## valhalla (Mar 6, 2011)

I solved this problem, the problem is with my ISP. I'm using Wireless USB Modem, and it's using a dynamic IP. I've tried another ISP with the same modem and FreeBSD.org was fine and the forum too. I have no idea what the problem is, but I'm sure the problem is from the ISP DNS.


ps: sorry for my english and grammar are not so well...


----------

